# Woolshed Brewery



## ben_sa (14/10/11)

Cut from Adelaidenow:

A COUPLE'S Riverland beer, infused with wattle seeds, has been so popular the Renmark Hotel has run out. 

Sarah Dowdell, 29, and Tom Freeman, 34, have been overwhelmed by demand for their Judas Dark Ale since converting an old woodshed at Wilkadene, just outside Renmark, into a micro brewery.

The drink is served on tap at the Renmark Hotel but locals have drunk the kegs dry and will have to wait another three weeks before the brewery can catch up.

The beer is one of only two in Australia that uses the wattle seed in the brewing process.

"We wanted something unique and for it to be synonymous with the region," Ms Dowdell said. "The response has been huge, people are desperate for it to be ready so the sky is the limit for us the way it is going.

"We also wanted to do something to bring the tourists in - they love it they can dock their boats by the river and have lunch here as well."

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
The couple has brewed twice the amount to ensure they can provide for the thirsty Riverland folk.

They have only released the ale to a couple of outlets in Adelaide to ensure it was kept local.

The wattle seeds are sourced from Australian Native Bushfoods.

I believe Jack (JestersDarts) works here...

From what i remember of our chat at the winter case swap, the brewery started with their flagship beer (Amazon Ale), And how now started with this puppy... Im keen as mustard... Afterall... its only a 4 hour drive :-\


----------



## JestersDarts (15/10/11)

Sure do 
The dark ale was the first beer I ran through the brewery on my own- so I'm pretty
stoked it went so well. We launched it at the Renmark hotel, and they smashed through 8 kegs in 2 weeks, then we ran out!
I've only managed one more batch, kegs are ready, bottles should be in 2 weeks. 

make the drive down!


----------



## ben_sa (17/10/11)

Hmmmm that sounds like a damm fine plan Jack! Ill tell the missus we're going for a nice pleasant drive to Renmark and HOLY SMOKES! Look sweetheart, a brewery, better have a look eh... What a coincidence 

Good to hear its going well mate


----------



## MaltyHops (23/12/12)

JD at Woolshed Brewery from _adelaidenow article on mircrobreweries_


----------

